# Electrical Issue, 1995 Nissan Sentra XE



## XericNightshade (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello! Please allow me to preface this post by stating that I am brand new to this forum, so if this is in the wrong place, please be kind and advise me of how to correct the error or where to re-post! Moving on...

I am having an electrical issue with my 1995 Nissan Sentra. The bulbs involved in this situation (front and rear) are all dual-filament. I have no tail lights, but the brake lights work perfectly 100% of the time. Likewise, I have no marker lights or "driving lights" as I call them, but the front turn signals work perfectly fine 100% of the time - please note the actual headlights and high beams also work fine, as do the reverse lights. I have gone through and replaced all four dual-filament bulbs with no improvement. I have checked for blown fuses and found nothing amiss. As I have no volt meter to test the switch, I will have to resort to either borrowing one or taking it to a shop; that is my planned next step. 

Has anyone here experienced similar issues? If so, what turned out to be the problem with yours or, alternatively, how would you suggest I proceed? This is a salvage vehicle that I picked up at auction and am working on turning into a daily driver. The lights are the last thing I have to fix before passing DMV inspection and getting the title status changed/updated. So close! Please help me if you can.

Thank you in advance! 

--XericNightshade (aka "Shady")


----------

